
eBay's new feedback policy: no real feedback (no neg feedback for buyers) - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080206-ebays-new-feedback-policy-no-real-feedback.html
======
kajecounterhack
What about us sellers who get fraudulent buy requests from Nigerians? (It
really happened). What do we do about the buyer at that point?

------
mhb
Seems like requiring sellers to leave feedback first would take care of 90% of
the tit-for-tat problem.

